# is it legal to shoot a bow in a back yard (Residential area)?



## BoneHunter77

Just wondering if its legal to shoot in my backyard. I have a privacy fence around most of my yard but folks could potentially see me shooting. Is this legal to do? I live in Cobb county if it matters.


----------



## benellisbe

I live in Columbia County and within a local city limit, but I shoot in my back yard all the time.  City cops drive by and wave.  I will shoot in my backyard towards a privacy fence, not towards anyone's house.  I guess you could have a local ordinance against it, but I have personally never heard of one.  I just setup a shooting station to make sure an errant arrow doesn't end up a crossed or in the fence.  Most importantly for me, is to make sure I draw with the bow pointing down, not up.  I don't want an arrow a ways down the road in a neighbor’s roof, or worse.  Just call your local sheriff's office and ask them if you are concerned. 
- You may have a homeowners association ordinance (covenant) against it.  That can cause some headaches if you have that kind of an association.


----------



## sureshot375

Be careful, arrows do funny things and could easily find a way over, under, or through that fence.  A loop or release could break, a finger could slip, or any number of things could happen to cause you to send an arrow way off target.  If I remember correctly  A few years ago a little girl was killed when an arrow went through a privacy fence.  You must be certain to are shooting in a safe direction, including the area far beyond your target.  While there may or may not a local rule against shooting a bow in your backyard, there are plenty of other considerations.


----------



## rjcruiser

sureshot375 said:


> Be careful, arrows do funny things and could easily find a way over, under, or through that fence.  A loop or release could break, a finger could slip, or any number of things could happen to cause you to send an arrow way off target.  If I remember correctly  A few years ago a little girl was killed when an arrow went through a privacy fence.  You must be certain to are shooting in a safe direction, including the area far beyond your target.  While there may or may not a local rule against shooting a bow in your backyard, there are plenty of other considerations.





Yup...ditto this.  An arrow will go through a privacy fence with ease.

Also, I witnessed a friend pulling back on a bow and the loop was worn enough to slip through the teeth of the release.  The friend got a self inflicted punch in the lip and the arrow was released at half draw in an upwards direction.  Fortunately, went into the neighbors field never to be found again.


----------



## littlewolf

Not sure about Cobb but in Dekalb its a no-no. At least the way I interpreted it..


----------



## BowChilling

It depends on the city ordinances. Here in Covington it is NOT legal. Can't even shoot a slingshot!

9.12.030       Slingshot—Bows and arrows—Air rifles.
    It is unlawful for any person to use, discharge or shoot any slingshot, air rifle, or guns discharged by forcing of air, gas, pressure or any other manner, or bow and arrow in the city limits. (Prior code § 14-41)


----------



## wack em

BowChilling said:


> It depends on the city ordinances. Here in Covington it is NOT legal. Can't even shoot a slingshot!
> 
> 9.12.030       Slingshot—Bows and arrows—Air rifles.
> It is unlawful for any person to use, discharge or shoot any slingshot, air rifle, or guns discharged by forcing of air, gas, pressure or any other manner, or bow and arrow in the city limits. (Prior code § 14-41)



Man im glad I didn't grow up in covington,


----------



## BowChilling

wack em said:


> Man im glad I didn't grow up in covington,




Hey when me and my brother were growing up in Covington we didn't know about ordinances! There were very few birds and squirrels left in our neighborhood!


----------



## justinpitner

I would just shoot the thing. you gotta catch me.


----------



## BOUNDS333

I lived in a townhome in Smyrna for 4 years and shot my bow right out of my garage all the time. The neighbors thought I was crazy but never called the police I guess. I also cleaned a bear and a hog in that garage so they may have been scared to call though..


----------



## meateater

*backyard range*

I dont live in your area, but, if you are talking about target practice in a residential area heres a couple of pointers. As others have said a privacy fence will not work in most cases as a backstop. I would recommend making a backstop behind the target out of at least 3/4 " pt plywood. Use a full sheet and make certain youre target area is less than or equal to half the height of youre plywood. I use a full sheet of plywood set on cement supports. If you have to "raise youre bow " in order to draw it, I would NOT recommend shooting ANYWHERE near a residential area. LIFT SOME WEIGHTS or shoot a lower poundage.


----------



## BoneHunter77

Thanks for the input. Seems 50/50 on experience and knowledge of the ordinances. I may try it but will certainly build a safety backdrop for my target.


----------



## pcrouch

any reference on the dekalb rule against bows?


----------



## fingerflinger

Not one in Richmond County. I shoot practically every day though I usually do it from my rear deck. It's a little over 20ft high and makes for perfect practice. My 8 ft privacy fence doesn't do much for hiding it so the neighbors see me up there all the time. They probably think I'm smoking something because alot of the time I shoot in full camo (including facemask).


----------



## whitworth

*Butchering a deer*

in your backyard will do wonders with urban neighbors.  

I had non-traditional hours for awhile, so I shot when the neighbors were at work and the children were in school.  Never shot on weekends or late in the day.   

If something can go bad, it can.  

I even shot from the family room, through an open sliding glass door, over the rail on the back deck, under the low hanging leaves of an oak tree and into a foam target.  Never had to tell the wife about that !!!!  Never took out part of the wall or glass; hit the branches of the tree or imbedded the arrow in the deck railing. Never hit the posts on the left and right of the target, that supported the bird houses.  

I did my showing off alone.   

That shooting sure helped concentration.  If some neighbor had seen me, they must have thought I had some crazy exercise program of walking.


----------



## littlewolf

pcrouch said:


> any reference on the dekalb rule against bows?



Its in Article IV of Chapter 16:

Sec. 16-72. It shall be unlawful for any person to fire a
gun, rifle, pistol, revolver, cannon, air rifle, firearm of
any type or shoot a slingshot or bow and arrow within
the unincorporated area of the county, within fifteen
hundred (1500) feet of any residence, place of worship,
business or public meeting place.


----------



## ronmac13

rjcruiser said:


> Yup...ditto this.  An arrow will go through a privacy fence with ease.
> 
> Also, I witnessed a friend pulling back on a bow and the loop was worn enough to slip through the teeth of the release.  The friend got a self inflicted punch in the lip and the arrow was released at half draw in an upwards direction.  Fortunately, went into the neighbors field never to be found again.



ive seen this too,

after everything was said and done(and made sure he was ok) I laughed at him like crazy.

Found the arrow. in a pine tree behind the target.


----------



## dirtroad

wack em said:


> Man im glad I didn't grow up in covington,



Thank God for the country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucknut

I shoot in my backyard in Acworth, Cobb Cnty quite a bit..I have arrows hangin out of a few pines ..LOL... My neighbor is a cobb cnty LEO and has never said anything negative..We saw a buck one night and his wife told me to grab my bow, but buck went bye bye real quick...

But Here's Cobb County's official stance:

*"Sec. 86-5.  Weapons discharge.
(a)   It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge a firearm, air rifle, pellet gun, slingshot, crossbow or other similar device into or over property belonging to another person or entity without first obtaining written permission from that person or entity.(b)   In addition to the penalty provided for in § 86-1, if the person charged with violating this ordinance is a minor, it will be within the discretion of the officer issuing the citation to issue a warning. If this is done, a duplicate of the warning will be sent to the minor's parents or legal guardian by certified mail.
(c)   The provisions of this section shall not apply to:
(1)   Persons who discharge one of these devices in defense of person or property;
(2)   Law enforcement officers in the performance of official duties;
(3)   Military forces of this state or the United States in the performance of official duties.
(Ord. of 6-27-00)
"*

This can be referenced @ Municode: 

http://www.municode.com/Resources/gateway.asp?pid=10572&sid=10


----------



## Bowhunter450

I live in Hinesville, Liberty CO.  And shoot in the back yard all the time.  I also use my shed with two pieces of 3/4 plywood doubled up as a backstop.   Ans as stated earlier if any one is in the back yards of the three houses down from me i dont shoot.


----------

